# Suche Grafik Mod für Need for Speed Most Wanted



## Dr.Speed (10. Juni 2010)

*Suche Grafik Mod für Need for Speed Most Wanted*

Hallo Miteinander.

Ich suche schon einiger Zeit nach einem Mod, der Need for Speed Most Wanted optisch etwas aufwertet.

Ich war dabei schon ziemlich experimentierfreudig. Ich habe z.B versucht den ENB-Series Mod anzupassen (mit mäßigem Erfolg), oder mit Downsampling die Bildqualität zu verbessern (Downsampling funktionierte aber nur von 1600x1200 auf 1280x1024, was ein eher entäuschendes Ergebnis zur Folge hatte).

Nachdem mir eine ausgiebige Suche mit Google auch nicht weiter geholfen hat, wollte ich hier mal in der Community fragen, ob jemand weiß, wo man so einen Mod herbekommen könnte.

Vielen Dank schon einmal im Vorraus.


----------



## Galford (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Suche Grafik Mod für Need for Speed Most Wanted*

Vielleicht suchst du ja noch nach Textur-Mods für Most Wanted. Ich hatte auch immer gesucht, und nie was gefunden - bis vor kurzem.


1. Der Mod von Dragozool
siehe http://forum.nfsplanet.de/showthread.php?p=372418#post372418

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...texture-mods-3088-picture46917-dragozool1.jpg
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...texture-mods-3088-picture46918-dragozool2.jpg

Bessere Bilder findet man unter dem Link. Meine "schlechten" Bilder habe ich nur zum besseren Vergleich mit den anderen Mods gemacht. Den ENB-Mod habe ich nicht verwendet.


2. Rockport City 2010 RC1
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...ted-texture-mods-3088-picture46919-rpcrc1.jpg
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...ed-texture-mods-3088-picture46920-rpcrc1b.jpg



3. Rockport City 2010 RMT
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...ted-texture-mods-3088-picture46924-rpcrmt.jpg
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...ed-texture-mods-3088-picture46922-rpcrmtb.jpg




Und hier das Original:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...ted-texture-mods-3088-picture46915-nfswm1.jpg
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...ted-texture-mods-3088-picture46916-nfsmw2.jpg



Nach dem "Rockport City 2010"-Mod solltest du bei Google selber suchen, denn der Mod kommt aus Russland, und es wird nicht nur der Mod angeboten, sondern auch eine "Vollversion". Ich verlinke nicht auf solche Seiten. Ich selbst besitze eine originale Black Edition von Most Wanted (4 CDs)

Sorry, für die mäßige Qualität der Bilder, aber so viel Zeit wollte ich mir auch nicht nehmen und habe nur die kostenlose Version von Fraps genommen (ursprünglich waren die Bilder in 1680x1050 (16:10)). Ich persönlich habe auch NICHTS mit diesen Mods zu tun.


----------



## Dr.Speed (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Suche Grafik Mod für Need for Speed Most Wanted*

Danke.

Ich habe mir jetzt Dragozools HQ-Texture-Mod runtergeladen. Das Problem jetzt ist, dass er sich nicht öffnen lässt und ein Passwort verlangt wird, das ich nicht habe.

Weißt du wie man es öffnet?


----------



## Galford (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Suche Grafik Mod für Need for Speed Most Wanted*



Dr.Speed schrieb:


> Danke.
> 
> Ich habe mir jetzt Dragozools HQ-Texture-Mod runtergeladen. Das Problem jetzt ist, dass er sich nicht öffnen lässt und ein Passwort verlangt wird, das ich nicht habe.
> 
> Weißt du wie man es öffnet?


 

Im ersten Posting einfach den grauen Kasten unten markieren, über dem "Spoiler" steht. Da findest du das Passwort.

NFS MW Texturen Mod - NFS-Planet - Forum


----------



## Dr.Speed (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Suche Grafik Mod für Need for Speed Most Wanted*

Okay. Da hat mir Windows 7 einen Streich gespielt. Es hat immer nur einen Teil des Passworts angezeigt.


----------



## Galford (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche Grafik Mod für Need for Speed Most Wanted*

Ich habe noch eine andere Textur-Modifikation gefunden.
Download NFSMWTexModr2.rar

Scheinbar arbeitet der Ersteller aber bereits an der 3ten Version.

Hier drei Bilder zum Vergleich (wieder auf die Schnelle erstellt)
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...-texture-mods-3088-picture48780-ftexmod2a.jpg
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...-texture-mods-3088-picture48781-ktexmod2b.jpg
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...d-texture-mods-3088-picture48782-texmod2c.jpg


Die Straße wirk ein bißchen arg ramponiert und die veränderten Bäume sehen teilweise besser, teilweise eher schlechter aus. Aber vielleicht gefällt es jemandem.


----------



## Wincenty (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche Grafik Mod für Need for Speed Most Wanted*



Galford schrieb:


> Ich habe noch eine andere Textur-Modifikation gefunden.
> Download NFSMWTexModr2.rar
> 
> Scheinbar arbeitet der Ersteller aber bereits an der 3ten Version.
> ...



Ja ich weiß welcher Nation  Dieser Mod wird bestimmt bei den Belgiern viele Freunde finden

Wer nicht versteht warum:

Fahrt mal mit eurem Auto durch Belgien E gibt sogar Schlaglöcher in Schlaglöchern

Ich bin nicht rassisstisch nur als ich die Starße gesehen hab musste ich sofort an die Straße meines Schulwegs denken die fast genauso aussieht


----------



## Dragozool (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche Grafik Mod für Need for Speed Most Wanted*

hey dankeschön das ihr meinen mod hier vorgeschlagen habt  freut mich das er doch benutzt wird  ich denke ich werde ihn hier aber auch nochmal veröffentlichen


----------



## Galford (29. September 2010)

*AW: Suche Grafik Mod für Need for Speed Most Wanted*

Der Macher der Rockport City 2010-Mod hat jetzt eine neue Mod erstellt, die sich "Project HD" nennt.

Hier wieder zwei Vergleichsbilder:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...exture-mods-3088-picture58280-fzprojecthd.jpg
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...texture-mods-3088-picture58281-lprojecthd.jpg


Und hier nochmal das Original zum besseren Vergleich:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/galford-albums-most-wanted-texture-mods-3088-picture46915-nfswm1.jpg
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/galford-albums-most-wanted-texture-mods-3088-picture46916-nfsmw2.jpg



http://www.wix.com/fden95/project-hd
(dort gibt es auch weitere Screenshots)

Die neuen Bäume sehen auf den Screenshots etwas grob aus, aber im eigentlichen Spiel sieht man das nicht mehr.


----------



## Thanatos F-5E (7. November 2010)

*AW: Suche Grafik Mod für Need for Speed Most Wanted*

servus leute

ich hab mir den "Project HD" patch gezogen.
die screenshots dazu sehen echt gut aus, aber leider arbeitet der patch bei mir irgendwie nicht.
wenn ich auf "run" klicke wird mein bildschirm schwarz und es passiert weiter nichts... wenn ich den taskmanager aufrufe und das programm beenden will sagt er mir "keine rückmeldung"... also muss es sich ja wegen irgend etwas aufhängen. ich kann mir aber nicht erklären, was der grund ist.
verträgt sich der patch vieleicht nicht mit dem "nfsmwpatch1.3"?
denn egal ob ich meine modloader.exe oder die standart speed.exe auswähle, es ist immer dasselbe -.-*
ich hoffe, jemand kann mir helfen


----------



## Dragozool (8. November 2010)

*AW: Suche Grafik Mod für Need for Speed Most Wanted*

es dauert einfach ne weile bis die Texturen geladen sind  warte einfach 1-2 minuten dann geht es auch weiter


----------



## Thanatos F-5E (8. November 2010)

*AW: Suche Grafik Mod für Need for Speed Most Wanted*

hey... es funktioniert 
da is mir wohl mal wieder meine ungeduldigkeit zum verhängnis geworden  xD
is zwar schade, dass er die ganzen mods dabei nich lädt 
aber den patch kann man nur weiterempfehlen^^

danke^^


----------



## Drottel (9. November 2010)

*AW: Suche Grafik Mod für Need for Speed Most Wanted*

Tach,
ich hab auch noch ne Mod von nono1 gefunden,
gefält mir persönnlich am besten

auf der seite findet ihr Bilder und den Download
NFSCars  Need For Speed: Most Wanted  World-textures-mod by nono1


----------



## Streetking (1. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Grafik Mod für Need for Speed Most Wanted*

Bei mir ist der ganze Boden Gelb. Wie krieg ich das weg?  Ansonsten geiler Mod


----------



## Bockisch (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Suche Grafik Mod für Need for Speed Most Wanted*

Der mod von nono1 ist ja aller erste Sahne danke Drottel für den schönen Mod


----------

